# Panic upgrading from 12.0-RELEASE-p8 to p9



## worr (Aug 15, 2019)

When trying to upgrade from p8 to p9, I get a kernel panic immediately on next boot. Luckily, after getting burned by FreeBSD upgrades a few times now, I usually snapshot before upgrade, so it's easy to revert. It's worthwhile to note that I am running ZFS on root, raid-z10 with 8 drives and a separate log/cache device.

zpool status:

```
pool: tank
state: ONLINE
status: One or more devices are configured to use a non-native block size.
    Expect reduced performance.
action: Replace affected devices with devices that support the
    configured block size, or migrate data to a properly configured
    pool.
  scan: scrub repaired 0 in 5h55m with 0 errors on Sat Aug 10 09:01:00 2019
config:

    NAME                                            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
    tank                                            ONLINE       0     0     0
      mirror-0                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
        diskid/DISK-WD-WCC4E2VZV3E1p3               ONLINE       0     0     0
        gptid/c74650ad-c61c-11e3-8b42-d0509909d8a6  ONLINE       0     0     0
      mirror-1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
        diskid/DISK-WD-WCC4E0478835p3               ONLINE       0     0     0
        diskid/DISK-WD-WCC4E1262418p3               ONLINE       0     0     0
      mirror-2                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
        diskid/DISK-WD-WCC4E1965981p3               ONLINE       0     0     0  block size: 512B configured, 4096B native
        diskid/DISK-WD-WCC4EHZ9RP2Hp3               ONLINE       0     0     0  block size: 512B configured, 4096B native
      mirror-4                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
        diskid/DISK-WD-WCC4E2050088p3               ONLINE       0     0     0
        diskid/DISK-WD-WCC4EKKD0A8Pp3               ONLINE       0     0     0
    logs
      gpt/log                                       ONLINE       0     0     0
    cache
      ada0p2                                        ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```

To upgrade, I'm just doing the usual:


```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install
reboot
```

I've attached an image of the panic. I've reverted the snapshot, so I'm back at p8, can boot and can grab any more requested information.

Even after the panic, I can boot up in mfsbsd, import the pool and mount everything just fine.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## _martin (Aug 15, 2019)

I'd recommend opening a PR for this. 
It seems zio_read() failed to read the data.  Text you see is a GP (general protection) exception message. 

You might be even able to boot back to older BE snapshot by interrupting early loader (indicated by rolling | / - ) and specifying custom boot path. I mentioned the process also here. This way you don't need to boot anything other medium.


----------

